# Rare shot of Princess



## Russianwolf (Mar 25, 2011)

For those that have been around a while, you know how hard it is to come by a picture of our PR Princess. She is extremely camera shy and if you happen to get one, publishing it can lead to extreme discomfort (or at least threats there of).

Well, I came across this pic that simply HAS to be the Princess herself, and I'm willing to risk the unpleasantness that publishing it may cause me.


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 25, 2011)

AHHHhhhhhhhhh, yes!!!!

But that is an OLD photo!!


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 25, 2011)

uh-ooh


----------



## bensoelberg (Mar 25, 2011)

If anyone was thinking of ordering from Exotics in the next day or two, I'd recommend getting the order out immediately.  I've got a feeling someone's going to be out of commission for awhile... :biggrin:


----------



## snyiper (Mar 25, 2011)

Dang Ed hope the dog house is insulated!!!


----------



## omb76 (Mar 25, 2011)

ed4copies said:


> But that is an OLD photo!!



Ooooohhh, no good will come of this!!


----------



## THarvey (Mar 25, 2011)

ed4copies said:


> AHHHhhhhhhhhh, yes!!!!
> 
> But that is an OLD photo!!



Those might be expensive words. :bulgy-eyes:


----------



## Russianwolf (Mar 25, 2011)

I think Ed may have just taken the bullet for me.. :biggrin:


I knew you liked me.:tongue:


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Mar 25, 2011)

ed4copies said:


> AHHHhhhhhhhhh, yes!!!!
> 
> But that is an OLD photo!!




Should you decide to "discard" her, we'll gladly offer asylum in Canada.


----------



## ctubbs (Mar 25, 2011)

Ed, I just fired up the furnace in the RV.
Charles


----------



## steeler fan1 (Mar 25, 2011)

ed4copies said:


> AHHHhhhhhhhhh, yes!!!!
> 
> But that is an OLD photo!!


 


Words of a brave man, not very smart but brave.

Carl


----------



## alphageek (Mar 25, 2011)

bensoelberg said:
			
		

> If anyone was thinking of ordering from Exotics in the next day or two, I'd recommend getting the order out immediately.  I've got a feeling someone's going to be out of commission for awhile... :biggrin:



You do realize that a good part of exotics is run by the princess, right?   I think Eds primary roll is "circus barker".   I'm sure you are safe to order.  LOL


----------



## bensoelberg (Mar 25, 2011)

alphageek said:


> bensoelberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Yup, I just figured the whole operation might be otherwise occupied.  One half will be beaten while the other half is doing the beating...


----------



## AceMrFixIt (Mar 25, 2011)

When does he get out of intensive care????????


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 25, 2011)

You guys don't understand how badly she needs me!!!!

My help and direction are vital, I believe!!











And, I operate the saw!!!   Can't have blanks without the saw!!!


----------



## bitshird (Mar 25, 2011)

Ed, May God take mercy on your soul,, Cause I don't think our lovely Princes will or should. LOL


----------



## Padre (Mar 25, 2011)

Ed.  There's a couch waiting for you here in CT if you need it!:tongue:

Dawn:  I'm sure that is a current photo, and an extremely good likeness!:biggrin:


----------



## edman2 (Mar 25, 2011)

I offer counseling services for a fee! :biggrin:


----------



## GoodTurns (Mar 25, 2011)

picture in my head.....Ed walking down the street with an old Samsonite full of blanks looking for a place to stay....

If you make it to Bowie, give me a call...


----------



## thewishman (Mar 25, 2011)

I have decided NOT to comment on the above picture.


----------



## munawar (Mar 25, 2011)

Wait, I am confused.  What do you do with it as far as Pen turning is concernced?


----------



## CaptG (Mar 25, 2011)

I am sure what Ed meant was that the Princess looks even better now and that old picture just does not do her justice.  Right Ed?


----------



## Russianwolf (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm noticing a silence from a certain lady, Why do I have a feeling she's been glaring at him the whole time.

Ed, do you have an uncomfortable itching sensation on your back?


----------



## jskeen (Mar 25, 2011)

Russianwolf said:


> I'm noticing a silence from a certain lady, Why do I have a feeling she's been glaring at him the whole time.
> 
> Ed, do you have an uncomfortable itching sensation on your back?



If so that would be where the knife went in, most likely.


----------



## skiprat (Mar 25, 2011)

I wish the Princess still lived in Northern Ireland as I'll be there most of next week from this Sunday.(  Lisburn, Craigavon and Portadown.) 
Then I could see the little leprechauness for myself. :wink::biggrin:


----------



## simomatra (Mar 25, 2011)

ed4copies said:


> You guys don't understand how badly she needs me!!!!
> 
> My help and direction are vital, I believe!!
> 
> ...



Strong words Ed glad its you and not me


----------



## wizard (Mar 26, 2011)

Ed, This post and request is made with the assumption that you are still alive, breathing and you have been left with at least some of bodily structures and functions intact. Now that you have informed us what an OLD picture of our Princess looks like, can you share with us what a NEW picture looks like?:biggrin:
By the way, how is the staff in the Intensive Care Unit treating you? :wink:
Regards, Doc


----------



## terryf (Mar 27, 2011)

I heard a rumour these guys are on their way to have a lil "chat" with Ed :biggrin:


----------



## ctubbs (Mar 27, 2011)

Princess, if you are still in the reading mood and have cleaned up all the blood, I have a good friend that is a licensed Mortician and can be bought to work 'quietly' when need be.
Charles


----------



## avbill (Mar 27, 2011)

"I wonder what the Princess is doing tonight?"


----------



## phillywood (Mar 27, 2011)

Ed, BTW, make sure that you take all the wood blanks with you to chew on the way to the dog house and not the PRs since they won't have any fibers in them, you know we old men need lots of fibers.:biggrin::tongue: 


Doc, I don't think Ed even made it to the wards, just the dog house if he is lucky, since that how far he could have gotten by now.


----------



## PR_Princess (Mar 28, 2011)

LOL You guys are too funny!!

Seriously, it's reassuring to know that Ed has such kind and caring friends that are so concerned about him! I thank you all, and I am sure that he will get the chance to visit each and every one of you very soon!!!! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## alphageek (Mar 28, 2011)

PR_Princess said:


> LOL You guys are too funny!!
> 
> Seriously, it's reassuring to know that Ed has such kind and caring friends that so are concerned about him! I thank you all, and I am sure that he will get the chance to visit each and every one of you very soon!!!! :biggrin::biggrin:




LOL... that may give new meaning to "freebies" with each order! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## PR_Princess (Mar 28, 2011)

Russianwolf said:


> I think Ed may have just taken the bullet for me.. :biggrin:


 
Nope!! 






Troublemaker!!!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Mar 28, 2011)

Calling hours are from 3 to 5,  and 7 to 9


----------



## sgimbel (Mar 28, 2011)

"I wonder what the Princess is doing tonight?" 

Not ed...........


----------



## terryf (Mar 28, 2011)

NewLondon88 said:


> Calling hours are from 3 to 5, and 7 to 9


 
Is that for Dawn or Ed?

:laugh:


----------



## Russianwolf (Mar 28, 2011)

PR_Princess said:


> Russianwolf said:
> 
> 
> > I think Ed may have just taken the bullet for me.. :biggrin:
> ...


Hey, I try not to stick my finger in light sockets any more.........


----------



## ctubbs (Mar 28, 2011)

Russianwolf said:


> PR_Princess said:
> 
> 
> > Russianwolf said:
> ...



Are you doing it any less now?  Enquireing minds and all that stuff.:wink:
Charles


----------



## JerrySambrook (Mar 28, 2011)

Just got off the phone with Ed.  He was very muffled, with the busted jaw and he also said something about being artificially constipated. I think he mumbled something about Dawn sticking his head where something never sees sunshine or something like that.

Once again, he is alive and mumbling.

Oh Yeah,  Mike, that was not an old photo,  It is an ANCIENT ONE!!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Mar 28, 2011)

the Brown viewing will be in the Eternity Room.
The Sambrook party is in the Everlasting Rest Room.


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 28, 2011)

NewLondon88 said:


> the Brown viewing will be in the Eternity Room.
> The Sambrook party is in the Everlasting Rest Room.




Couple overheard coming out of the "Brown viewing":  "Gee, he never looked better, don't you think???"     
"Yes, and he finally listened to everything I said without interrupting!!"


----------



## JerrySambrook (Mar 28, 2011)

ed4copies said:


> NewLondon88 said:
> 
> 
> > the Brown viewing will be in the Eternity Room.
> ...



Aint that last sentence the truth


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Hmmmmm*

Ya know - maybe I'm just a little older but I took Ed's statement as a compliment to Dawn - the picture shows a woman far too young to be at her best.  They look much better to me after they turn about 40 and keep improving until they turn about 80.....


----------



## snyiper (Mar 29, 2011)

I hear the sounds of a bus backing up...Nice recovery Smitty!!!1


----------



## JerrySambrook (Mar 29, 2011)

Smitty37 said:


> Ya know - maybe I'm just a little older but I took Ed's statement as a compliment to Dawn - the picture shows a woman far too young to be at her best.  They look much better to me after they turn about 40 and keep improving until they turn about 80.....



Okay, Smitty now that you have covered a good range of ages, and still not come upon Dawn's, what then?

OUCH:beat-up:


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Well....*

If Dawn is younger than 40 then she can look forward to just getting better and better for years to come.  If she's Over 80 I'm in trouble.


----------

